# Puppy Photos - Our Springers and Chessies



## Montana (Feb 14, 2011)

Here are some photos I've taken of our puppies over the years...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Theyre lovely

Thanks for putting them up 

Em
xx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

they are all totally stunning :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my im in love :001_wub:
Theyre all so darn cute but especially love the one with the pheasant toy :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Oh my im in love :001_wub:
> Theyre all so darn cute but especially love the one with the pheasant toy :thumbup:


Oooo I'd missed that one!

Em
xx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorgeous  i want another puppy.....


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Gorgeous piccies!!! Love the being chased by pups! I too am in love!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

What fabulous dogs, amazing pictures... I LOVE the second to last picture. That little fellah ,on the left, is so proud of his Human!! Do you know that is one dog I have only ever seen at shows. I have never met one in the fur or on the paw!


----------



## Montana (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, puppies are pretty special... Like Gene Hill once wrote, "Whoever said you can't buy happiness forgot little puppies"..........


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Montana said:


> Yes, puppies are pretty special... Like Gene Hill once wrote, "Whoever said you can't buy happiness forgot little puppies"..........


I have that on my sig :thumbup:
Soooo true!
Whenever i have a shitty day can be sure my little man cheers me up


----------



## sheryl42 (Feb 18, 2011)

awww they are so cute and edible lol, i have a chocolate labrador cross, she looks the double of the one you have x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

what amazing photos, thanks for sharing,
the fourth pic the puppy has the same face markings as my harry.
michelle x


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

oh my god they are gourgeous


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

what great photos  they are so sweet!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely photo's of your gang - that little springer with the toy pheasant has stolen my heart :001_wub:


----------

